# Sports Balls



## Paco Dennis (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## win231 (Sep 10, 2021)

Some games like Football & Rugby really take balls.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 10, 2021)

win231 said:


> Some games like Football & Rugby really take balls.


And sometimes, thanks to balls, you could lose your balls. Or it can feel like it, anyway.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 10, 2021)

You forgot the soft ball.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 10, 2021)

A local rugby team played a match in the park down the street a few weeks ago and left one of their balls behind. I found it when I took my dog for a walk and brought it home. They sell for $140! I sent the team an email asking if they wanted it back, but nobody responded, so now I'm the owner of a rugby ball!





What do I do with it (besides stick it on a shelf)?


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 16, 2021)




----------

